# 05 transaxle lube change



## bartleman (Feb 24, 2011)

im sorry I didnt research much more than the first page, im just curious if the 17mm allen wrench will be the tool I need for this project of changing the man. trans fluid


----------



## bartleman (Feb 24, 2011)

bartleman said:


> im sorry I didnt research much more than the first page, im just curious if the 17mm allen wrench will be the tool I need for this project of changing the man. trans fluid


on a 2005 golf 5spd 2.0 gas


----------

